# Has any ordered from Planted Aquariums Central?



## Ivyrose (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting my order from this company has anyone had experience with them or know who I can contact? They sent me a shipping notice a week(last Saturday) ago that my order had been shipped, on Tuesday when I was expecting they might possibly arrive I got an email from Heather to say that she had not got around to shipping on Saturday or Monday and since I didn't want delivery on a Friday she would ship this Saturday. On Thursday I noticed that they had dwarf baby tears in stock so asked to have them added to the order and just invoice me, I didn't hear anything so I emailed again yesterday. Today at about 6AM I got an invoice for the additional items which I have paid but still no shipping notice. I spent about $70 on these plants and have the aquarium all set up to start but I don't know what to do. Does anyone know if Heather is the owner or if not who can I contact?

Many thanks.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Late reply, but I've recently ordered.
I even made a video! Check it out!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I have ordered from here and was satisfied with the service and quality of the plants.


----------



## backinaction365 (Dec 11, 2009)

I ordered from them and was satisfied with order.They are on some type of trip,won't be shipping until around the 5th or 6th.Not sure webpage has info.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

After reading these comments, I decided to order some plants from them. I ordered ten pots of HC, and five bunches of purple cabomba.

I got an AWESOME looking bunch. My main concern was the weather. I live in a very hot spot in Arizona. Since the vendor is in Arizona, I figured I'd give it a try. Since they are also in Arizona, I hoped they knew how to deal with the extreme weather. They DO!

The plants were wrapped in a lot of wet newspaper. That was all sealed in a plastic bag. That was wrapped in a lot of a cottony looking insulation. And that was wrapped in dry newspaper. I paid for UPS delivery. For my area, it was actually the cheaper choice. However I chose UPS because USPS mail is first routed to another city, which is in another state, then comes back to us. I live in a rural area.

The plants themselves are AWESOME, and VERY healthy looking. Now I just hope I can keep them looking the same.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

I live in Central Illinois and ordered from plantedaquariumscentral.com recently. The plants arrived (2nd day air) in great condition. I will say that from the time the order was placed to the time they were shipped was much longer than I expected.

I also thought that the shipping cost was high. 90$ for second day air for a 5 pound package seems a bit much. I will say that the plants were top notch and in great shape. It was obvious that whomever grew them knew what they were doing.

I did have a few questions that were directed through plantedaquariumscentral.com website. The only contact I could find was through an email on the website. I could not locate a phone number for the vendor. Which in my opinion makes it a bit "fly by night" operation.

The questions I asked (through the website) were answered in a timely manner and I have no complaints with the products at all. They were fantastic.

It seemed to me that although the plant cost was "low". It was made up for in the shipping, which was kind of disappointing. 

Regardless, the plant quality was very good and several "extras" were sent. I would recommend this vendor in the future


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

I ordered from them in the last month and was very happy with the selection, quality, and service. The plants arrived on schedule and in great shape, and they seem to be doing fine in their new home. I think Heather even through in some extras.

I didn't think shipping was particularly expensive, but I was close enough (shipped from AZ to CA) that UPS 2-3 was viable.

Upshot: I'd happily order from them again. :hat:


----------

